# Festool OFK500Q cutter bearing



## Peteroo1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi 
may I ask anyone who owns the above, what is the NMB number of the bearing to be used for the FIRST original cutters which had a large FLAT screw coming from the CUTTER bearing to hold the cutter to the armature? 
regards
Peteroo


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

A photo of what you are describing might help someone see what you are looking for.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Many different brands of router bit bearings interchange. You just need ones with the right I.D.


----------

